# The Cut Starts Here: ID



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2003)

Day 1: Monday January 6th, 2003 

6am 
Recumbent Bike 20 mins interval

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Turkey
2 whole omega 3 egg
3 egg whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna                          
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

7pm 7oz Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brocolli Steamed                          

830-10pm Ice Hockey

10pm 1 Coors light

Water 3 Litres

2080 Cal
99 g  Fat
61 g  Carbs
223 g Protien

A little light on calories and Protein but will try to up it!  A little lethargic after work, probably because of all the christmas goodies my body was used to.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Day 2: Tuesday January 7, 2003  

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Turkey
2 whole omega 3 egg
3 egg whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna                          
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

7pm 
10oz Orange Roughy
1 Cup Cauliflower Steamed                          

8pm Workout Chest Shoulders
2 warmup incline Bench
Incline Bench                6/195, 5/195, 5/185
Flat Bench                    6/215, 5/215, 5/205
Incline Fly                     5/55, 6/50, 5/50
Military Press                5/55, 6/45, 6/45
Upright Row                 6/105, 6/95, 6/95
Cheat Laterals             6/35, 6/30, 5/30

Pretty good workout! Lost determination near end!

9pm
1 scoop Optimum Whey

4 L Water throughout day

1973 Cal
92 g  Fat
48 g  Carbs
241 g Protien

Still having trouble with Calories and Protein!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

We need a read only stats journal...I don't see yours?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

It's there, I just haven't updated the skin caliper measurments yet!  Hopefully tonight!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Day 3: Wednesday January 8, 2003  

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Turkey
2 whole omega 3 egg
3 egg whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

7pm 
10oz Chicken Breast w/Skin
.5 Cup Brocolli Steamed 
.5 Cup Cauliflower

930pm Workout Back

Rack Deadlift       5/295, 5/285, 5/285 Tweaked my Hamstring a little
BB Bent Rows     6/185, 5/175, 5/175
WG Pulldowns    5/190, 5/180, 5/170
Shrugs               6/210, 6/210, 6/210

Again hard to maintain focus near end of workout

Damn Peanut M & M's, I just couldn't resist.  Mmm, so good peanutty flavour. Damn it!

1010pm 
1 scoop Optimum Whey (should I maybe have a banana with to boost insulin?)

Water 4 Litres

Calories    2483
Fat            121
Carbs        87
Protein      263

How's things looking so far? Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

Meal plans look good, but I personally think your cals are too low for your height and w8.  I'm not the expert here though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey mochy (got your name right now) ,

I was waiting for you to jump in and say that,  I am having a hard time finding ways to up the cals (on low carb diet) and protein.  I also find myself not being full after my fifth meal and craving more food, makes the evening tough.  Although that craving will disappear when I am keeping myself busy ie working out.

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

When do you plan to carb up?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Last meal on Wednesday or Thursday and Sunday.  Just out of curiousity should I try to do carb ups on days that I am not weight training.

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

I tend to carb up every 4 days last meal of the day.  I also try to carb up the night before a strenuous workout for example legs or back.  Helps give you an extra pump the next day.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Good Idea!  Next week I will re-arrange my workout routine:

Sunday Night: Carb up
Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Chest Shoulders
Wednesday Night: Carb Up
Thursday: Back
Friday: Arms 

I probably won't Carb up till Sunday this week!

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

I wouldn't wait til Sunday.  How many days are you been low carb?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

Started on Monday,  I just came Back from Vegas, so I ate a lot of Crap.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

Then I would carb up tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Great advice Mochy's mom 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks!  Alright, I'm gonna PM Prince and ask him to change my name.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thursday January 9,2003

Just a little sore today (as I reach ever so tenderly to scratch my back).  Oh well! I guess my Chest/Shoulder workouts kicked in,  funny though I felt my back begin during the workout last night.  I don't usually get any muscle aches for at least 12- 24 hours.

Well Today will be a Carb up day on my last meal. So far today:

7am 
6oz Ground Chicken
2 Large Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

7pm 
5oz Salmon
1 Cup Cauliflower

930pm
10oz Sweet Potato
1.25 cups Steel Cut Oatmeal Cooked
2 cups Broccoli
1 tbls nat pb

Damn that filled me up a lot more than I expected!

Cal        2467
Fat        101
Carbs    154 (I haven't been totalling active carbs)
Protein  241


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> Just a little sore today (as I reach ever so tenderly to scratch my back). Oh well! I guess my Chest/Shoulder workouts kicked in, funny though I felt my back begin during the workout last night. I don't usually get any muscle aches for at least 12- 24 hours.



Don't ya love when you hurt before even finishing your workout?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2003)

I do with certain Exercises,  Back not being one of them.  I have a hard time working through them, because I find the pull exercises become a lot more difficult.  I know what a whuss!  
But I got through my workout! 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2003)

*w8 or DP*

I looked up some info on the carb-ubs posted by the two of you.  It seems like a crazy amount of food, am I right in what I see assuming my body weight

It would be 
1.5 cups of oatmeal
12 oz of Sweet Potato   (Wow!)
6 oz of Banana
1 Cup of Veggies
1 tbls of butter or nat pb

IDF

What about adding Protein? Yeah or Neah?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2003)

Looks right to me.  Yup its alot of food but its YUMMY!   

No additional protein or fat.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep....looks good....you'll come to enjoy those carb ups, lol...although you may have trouble getting the first one down


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2003)

Eating food is not my problem, Trust me!  I think I have a couple of hollow legs,  it just seemed that the calories would sky rocket.  

I guess you gotta give it a shot, before you bash it.

IDF


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

lmao! It does feel like TONS of food the first time but after that you are grubbin!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

That's kinda the point of a carb up....the calorie increase keeps your metabolism from slowing


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

I know  I think I need too soon....I'm starving right now!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2003)

January 10, 2003

Well, I survived the first carb up!  It sat pretty heavy, but felt great this morning don't feel quite as bloated for whatever reason.
I think I tweaked my lower back a little doing deadlifts the other night, it is just a matter of time before it gets back into position (old hockey injury!).  Anyway enough whining here are todays totals so far:

7am 
6oz Ground Chicken
2 Large Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

730pm went out for dinner
Garlic Shrimp appetizer
12 oz New York Stiploin
1 cup Brocolli

No legs workout, back still bothering me (took a couple of robaxacin)

12am
1 scoop Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Cal     2855
Fat     149
Carb    51
Prot    326

Hopefully back will be better tomorrow!

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

Ian, you may want to add more veggies!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2003)

I get to bug you about names now its Iain not Ian!

Anyway what is the reasoning behind adding more veggies?  Do I just not have enough?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry IAIN!

You only have veggies in 1 meal so far today.  green veggies = fiber and not to mention calcium and all sorts of vitamins.

Then you wouldn't need the fiber supplement!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2003)

I will have veggies again with my 5th meal, usually broccoli or cauliflower.  Should I still try to add more.  Maybe with meal #1?

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2003)

Most definately!  I like to put peppers/onions or green beans in with my eggs.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate the input. 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2003)

Saturday Jan,11,2003

Well not a good eating day today,  I didn't eat to bad just not consistant enough.  That is typical for the weekend, because with work, I have a schedule built in.  Anyway here is how it went

9am
6 oz Ground Chicken
3 Egg Whites
2 Whole Omega 3 eggs

12pm
2 scoops optimum whey
1 tbls flax
4 strawberries
1 fibre supp

3pm 
1 tbls nat pb
Yeah that was it!

530
Light leg workout, nothing significant, tried doing squats but back was acting up

630
6 large shrimp
.33 cups red pepper
.33 cups green peppers

830pm
8oz roast beef
3oz ham
1 cup broccoli
2 coors lite

Cal      1766
Fat      76
Carb     35
Protein  195

All in All a Pretty shitty eating day!


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

Iain, I am not the expert here either, but your calories look WAY low. I am eating more than you!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

*630
6 large shrimp
.33 cups red pepper
.33 cups green peppers
*

....is that a whole meal?  I don't think that's enough protein (though I could be wrong, I don't know the counts) and there's no fat


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2003)

Tigress,  Thanks for stopping by and giving some ideas.  Saturday was not a good day to evaluate my diet on, as a matter of fact neither was sunday it was probably even lower.  I try to bring my calories in around 2000 per day, which is still low,  but I have a hard time finding foods to add to my meals.

Hey w8,
I know! It wasn't a meal.  I was over at someones house for dinner.  They had finger foods out before dinner, this was the best selection I could find.


Thanks
IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

gotcha


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2003)

January 13, 2003

7am 
5 oz Lean Ground Chicken
2 whole omega 3 egg
3 egg whites
multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

6pm 
9oz Pork Loin
1.5 Cup Brocolli 

8pm Workout Back

Rack Deadlift 10/265, 10/265, 10/265 
BB Bent Rows 8/145, 8/145, 8/145
WG Pulldowns 8/160, 8/160, 8/160
DB Rows          8/60, 8/60, 8/60


845pm 
1 scoop Optimum Whey 

10-1130pm
Ice Hockey

1130pm
1 Coors lite

Water 5+ Litres

Calories 2235
Fat 92
Carbs 59
Protein 276


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

Shouldn't you have carbed up last night?


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> January 13, 2003
> 230pm
> 1 can Tuna
> ...



Did you mix this all together? I think I will try that, looks good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2003)

Jodi,

    Umm, Yeah, well kinda!  I didn't carb up last night because of hockey,  I couldn't play with all that food in me, let alone try to prepare it at midnight, when I get up at 6 for work.  I am going to carb up tonite.
Thanks for watching over me!  The Carb ups are going to be a hard one for me to follow, as I prefer eating a protein and Veg source every meal, I just have to watch my sweet tooth as there always seems to be something around me loaded with sugar.

Tigress,

Actually I don't mix it all together, I am not sure what it would taste like, I eat the tuna right out the can, then an apple, and my favorite the nat pb by itself (Mmmm, Peanut Butter!)

Thanks for looking in ladies!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tuesday January 14,2003

Well another day of carbing up, can't say I enjoy the carb up that much, not a big fan of sweet potatoes, nor the oatmeal, but can stomach it.  Anyway here we go!

7am 
6oz Chicken Breast
2 Large Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil
Multivit

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

4pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

730pm Went to the Outback for dinner
5 scallops broiled
12 oz Prime Rib
.5 Cup Cauliflower
.5 cup Broccoli
20 oz Coors lite

1030pm
10oz Sweet Potato
1.25 cups Steel Cut Oatmeal Cooked
1 banana
1 tbls nat pb
Fibre Sup


Cal            3147
Fat            119
Carbs        186*
Protein      303

*(note: none of my carb counts have been active carbs)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> The Carb ups are going to be a hard one for me to follow, as I prefer eating a protein and Veg source every meal, I just have to watch my sweet tooth as there always seems to be something around me loaded with sugar.



That's why the carb ups are in the last meal....by the time your done eating it, and your insulin levels begin to fall again, you're sleepy and ready for bed...and not going to give in to any carb cravings


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2003)

Wednesday January 15,2003

7am 
6oz Chicken Breast
2 Large Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1 Tbls Olive Oil
Multivit

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

4pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

730pm 
5oz Salmon Fillet
1.5 cup Broccoli
20 oz Coors lite

930pm Workout

a) BB Curls                    85/8, 85/8, 85/7
b) Standing DB Curls     40/8, 35/8, 35/7

a) ez Curl                      75/8, 75/8, 75/8
b) contcentration Curl   30/8, 25/8, 25/8

Bis feeling pretty good after that, got the blood flowing!

a) CG Bench Press        165/8, 165/8, 165/7
b) OH Extensions            45/8, 45/8, 45/8

a) Pressdown                  80/8, 80/8, 80/8
b) Kickbacks                     25/8, 25/8, 25/8


Cable Curls                30 reps
dips                            30 reps

IDF

Cals     1760
Fat       69
Carb    49
Prot     237

I know my cals and fat too low, will fix!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thursday January 16, 2003

Well, I slept in this morning, and didn't have time to make a proper breakfast, but at least I got something in.  Well, here is how the day went

7am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

7pm 
7.5oz Lean Ground Beef
1 cup Brocolli

9pm Legs Workout

a) Squat 10/185, 10/185, 10/185 (Really focused on full range of motion)
b) DB Lunges 10/35, 10/35, 10/35

a) Vertical Leg Press 10/350, 10/300, 10/300
b) Leg Extension  10/110, 10/90, 10/90

a) SLDL 10/135, 10/135, 10/135
b) Standing Leg curls 10/30, 10/30

10pm
1 scoop Optimum Whey

Cal 2055
Fat 98
Carb 53
Prot 248

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Today looks good ...except, you probably should have had fat in your last shake


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks w8!

The only reason I don't take any flax with this last shake is because it is post workout,  I thought you would want the whey to be absorbed fast.

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you on a cut?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2003)

True,  I guess I will plead ingnorant.  I will on future occasions add some flax.  What about Strawberries?

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2003)

Need a little help here everyone!  I have a couple of business trips coming up.  What to do with my diet? (I will still keep track of everything) What should I bring?  I will have access to a gym.

My first trip is San Diego (trade show)from Jan 27th to the 31st, and then Branson, Missouri from the 2nd to the 7th.  I plan on keeping as strict as possible with my diet(other than a few more beers than normal, I know sugar!)

Anyway this is going to screw up my meals a little , but I will try to keep my journal and fitday up to date. 

Any help with this would be appreciated.  

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Get flax caps in case you're somewhere you can't get fresh flax or other fat sources. Take your protein. I usually grab the little coffee creamers for my shakes when I'm some where. The rest is choosing wisely in restaurants.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2003)

Friday January 17,2003

7am 
7.5oz Lean Ground Beef
5 Egg Whites
Multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
9 oz Chicken Breasts 
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

4pm 
1 can Tuna 
1 apple
2 tbls nat pb

6pm
Chest Workout
a)Incline BB 165/10, 165/10, 165/8
b)Incline Fly 30/10, 30/10, 30/10

a)Flat Bench 185/10, 185/8, 185/7
b)Flat Fly 35/10/ 35/8, 35/8

a)Swiss DB press 40/10, 40/10, 40/10
b)Swiss DB Fly   30/10, 30/10, 30/10

8pm 
4 Chicken Wings (I know, I know!)
12oz Chicken
1 cup Brocolli


Cal 2203
Fat 94
Carb 53
Prot 246

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Next Question about business trip?*

Ok, I think I have figured out how to behave on most of my meals,  the only problem is what carbs to eat and when?  My 'carb up' days will be thrown out of synch.  
(assuming eating out all trip) 

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Well....it might be easier to forego the carb up routine while you're away....just go for a couple of meals w/ carbs in them and then you won't need the carb up...that would be easier than trying to do a carb up in a restaurant


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks w8,

I guess eating a potato or rice would be OK? it will be hard to find any carbs that are slow burning in a restaurant.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Brocoli, Brocoli, Brocoli...till it comes out of your ears!  


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2003)

Saturday January 18,2003

Well  another start to a bad weekend, at least my eating habits.  Without the schedule of work, I forget about getting in my proper meals.

10am (I know you lazy bastard, but my bed was so comfortable)
7.5 oz lean ground beef
5 egg whites

2pm (Shoulders)
a) DB Shoulder Press  45/12, 45/10, 45/10
b) Lat Raises  20/10. 20/10. 20/10

a) Swiss Ball Front Raises 30/10, 30/9, 30/8
b) BB Front Raise  Bar/10, Bar/10, Bar/10

a) Machine Shrugs 210/10, 210/10, 210/10
b) DB Shrugs 65/12, 65/12, 65/12

Bentover Rev Fly 20/10, 20/10, 20/10

3pm 
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
1 Tbls Flaxseed Oil
4 Strawberries
fibre Supplement

7pm
8 Shrimp
8oz Steak
Green Beans
20oz Coors lite

Cals   1692
Fat     79
Carbs 40
Prot    174

I now Shitty stats!  Just a side note, beginning to notice a physical difference in mirror, I like I like!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sunday January 19,2003

930am 
2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition
4 Strawberries
1 tbls Flaxseed Oil
1 Fibre Supp

12pm
9 oz Chicken
3 Cups Spinach
1 Tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV

6pm
8" Quizno Sub Beef Bistro (Did I do that!)

10pm
10oz Sweet Potato
1.25 cups Steel Cut Oats
1 cup Brocolli
1 Tbls Nat pb

Cal    212
Fat    86
Carb  180
Prot  165

Damn freakin' weekends, I really gotta work on what and when I eat!  Water Consumption was around 4-5 litres for Sat and Sun!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I haven't forgot about the Cut, just a little crazy at work as I will be out of the office for the next 2 weeks.  Anyway instead of posting my meals,  I will just state that my meals were pretty consitant with previous posts.  With the exception of meal 4 which I missed from Tuesday thru Saturday.  I Carbed up on Thursday night, but missing those forth meals consistantly, made me crave food,  I broke down on friday night and had some pasta, and then Last night I ate good at dinner Salmon and Veggies,  that was until dessert.  I broke down and had a brownie and Ice cream sundae. Well, I fucked up!  Can't change the past so have to deal with the present, just am going to have to work a little harder at the gym this next week (While I am away) and try and behave myself with booze and food.  Anyway that is my rant for right now.

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Sugah???? 

Stay strong, you've been doing good!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2003)

I know, I know!  I kicked my self afterwards.  I felt like shit!  Anyway, It is just a bump and I have forgot about it! No point in dwelling over past mistakes, I will right the wrong!

Thanks  w8

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I have been on the road for the past 2 weeks, and all I can say is that I am glad to be back home.  Anyway, during those 2 weeks my eating habits were really screwy, as I had no control over timing.  Anyway, water consumption was probably negative on somedays with the amount of alcohol consumed.  I was on average only eating 3 meals a day.  Oh and did I say a shit load of alcohol.  Fucking Tradeshows and Sales meetings!

Well, I can't change the past, so I will have to kick butt to make up for lost time.  

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Fuqqed up, need to make some changes!*

Time for a little rant on my behalf, just bitching about myself.  Well, as we can all see by now, I fuqqed up a few times.

So while on a little drive up the road to Hamilton (to buy some more Optimum Whey, I had a little time to think about what I am doing wrong and where I need to make improvements.  So I thought about previous times I tried to cut up a little, and it all came back to me.  

First change I need to make was the TV in my workout room (stupidest mistake ever).  I never really thought about it before, but my workouts have lacked that edge, and I would have a hard time getting into it eversince adding that boob tube.  So I going back to cranking some 'Tool' or 'Crystal Method' to get me going, music seems to have a great affect on motivating me.  Well that is one problem down 'My Workouts', now my diet.  

Diet is probably the hardest for me to keep with for any length of time.  My wife alway bitches about trying to lose weight, but she is the biggest carb addict I think I know, and they are all poor carb choices.  I can't really blame her, because that is the way she was brought up, and needless to say her whole family are similar with there eating habits.  So family gatherings are quite difficult, it is like being a little kid in a candy store with all the poor food choices.

Last year around this time, was my first real attempt at trying a cut, which came out pretty successful, I dropped from 17% bf to 10.5% in about 10 weeks.  Although I probably lost quite a bit of LBM as I was not even close to being educated as I am right now.  So I looked back a last year,  What is different between now and then.  It came to me, how strict I was,  this year I have been alot more leanient, allowing alcohol consumption and some poor carb choices to squeek in.  This subtle difference has made all the difference I think as it has left a door open, allowing me to escape to 'Cheatdom' ever so often without feeling guilty.  
Well I guess this is enough of rant, but I learned a few things about my development, which is the key.  I think these couple of changes will be all the difference in my progress, so now time to kick some ass, and get myself back into gear.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Monday February 17, 2003*

7am 
2 Whole Omega 3 eggs
3 Egg whites
6.7 oz of Lean ground Beed

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can Albacore Tuna
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
10 oz  Chicken
2 tbls nat pb

630pm 
5 oz Salmon
2 cup Cauliflower

9pm Legs Workout  Incoporated Changes I bitched about.
a) Squat 10/205, 8/255, 6/285 
b) DB Lunges 10/30, 10/30

a) Front Squat 12/135, 10/155, 10/155
b) Leg Extension 12/130, 10/140, 10/140

a) SLDL 10/135, 10/135, 10/135
b) Standing Leg curls 10/40, 10/40

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Finally, I have felt really good about a complete day, workout and nutrition.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Tueday February 18,2003*

7am 
7oz Lean Ground Beef
2 Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
Chicken Garden Salad (Took Client out for Lunch)
Italian Dressing 

4pm  
2 tbls nat pb
1 Cup Celery (Protein Low I know)

6pm
9oz Chicken
2 cups Brocolli

830pm
Chest Workout
a)Incline BB 185/8, 185/7, 165/8
b)Incline Fly 30/10, 30/10, 30/10

a)Flat Bench 185/10, 185/8, 185/7
b)Flat Fly 35/10/ 35/8, 35/8

a)Pushups 20, 20, 15
b)Pec Dec 100/10, 100/10, 100/10

9pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Relatively Good Day! Missed a little protein in meal 4.  I just have to continue staying focused like this.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Wednesday February 20,2003*

7am 
7oz Lean Ground Beef
2 Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can Albacore Tuna
3 Cups Spinach
1 tbls Flax Seed oil
1 tbls ACV

4pm  
2 tbls nat pb
1 Cup Celery (Protein Low I know)

6pm
9oz Catfish
2 cups Mix Veggies (Peppers, Onions, Brocolli)

830pm
Ice Hockey till 9:45

1015pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Pretty good day,  Skipped the workout because of Hockey will shift it to tomorrow.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Detour Bar*

I just finished taking the dog for a walk and was sitting on the coach watching a little TV, when my wife walked in.  She says to me "Close your eyes and try this."  So I followed suit and chomped into this delicious bar.  I almost could of killed her thinking it was a chocolate bar.  Then when I opened my eyes to my amazement it was a protein bar.  This was my first experience with the new Detour bar, damn was it ever good.  Needless to say I had to finish the bar.  I know they are not good,  I have read all the threads DP and w8 .  Then she goes on to tell me that she bought a box of them from the gym.  

Oh the dilema (sp?)

Anyway just thought I would share this info.

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

they are evil sweet little things aren't they  lol


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't even begin to explain it, I still have the flavour in my mouth and wa..wa...wanting more.  

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

.....I'll take 'em off your hands for you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

No you won't 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Thursday February 20,2003*

7am
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
1.5 Detour bars (I know! As to where the .5 came from I ate half of my wifes) 

9pm
Shoulder
a)DB Press 50/10, 50/8, 50/8 dropset 25/20
b)Lat Raise 30/10, 30/10, 35/8 dropset 20/15

a)DB Front Raise 30/10, 30/10, 30/10
b)Int Shoulder Rot. 10/15, 10/12, 10/12

a)Upright Row 95/10, 95/10, 95/9
b)Rev. Fly 25/10, 25/10, 25/8
c)Ext. Shoulder Rot. 10/12, 10/12, 10/10

950pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Busy Day!  I am sure you can tell this by the number of supplement meals, but altleast I got in what I need to, instead of some crappy alternative. Awesome workout , shoulders are usually a dud for me.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2003)

Just thought I would add,  although I don't jounal it, I generally consume 4 litres of water a day.  I know it isn't up to that 6 litres!

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Thursday February 20,2003*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 7pm
> 1.5 Detour bars (I know! As to where the .5 came from I ate half of my wifes)
> ...



...and she just let you have it?  ....as if ONE bar isn't enough


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Friday February 21, 2003*

7am 
2 Whole Omega 3 eggs
3 Egg whites
6.7 oz of Lean ground Beed

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
Souvlaki

230pm 
10 oz  Chicken

630pm 
9 oz Chicken
Garden Salad

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Saturday Feb 22, 2003*

10am 
2 Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 tbls Nat PB

1pm 
10 oz Chicken
3 cups Spinach

3pm 
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flax
Fibre Supplement

6pm
Rack Deadlifts 285/10, 285/9, 285/9

a) WG PullDown 170/10, 160/9, 160/9
b) CG Pulldown 150/10, 150/9, 150/9

a) Heavy Bag
b) Bentover Rows 135/10, 135/10, 135/10
c) Dumbell Rows 60/ 10, 60/10, 60/ 9

730pm 
Chicken Ceasar
3 Chicken Wings


IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Sunday February 23, 2003*

10am 
Detour bar (it was easy dammit) 

1pm 
10 oz Chicken
3 cups Spinach

3pm 
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flax
Fibre Supplement

7pm
8oz Top Sirloin 
2 cups mixed Vegtables

9pm
Arms
a) BB Curls 10, 10, 8 and dropset to failure
b) DB Curls 10, 8, 8 and dropset to failure 

a) ez bar 10, 8, 6
b) Hammer Curl 8, 8, 6

a) CG Bench press 10, 8, 6, drop to failure
b) OH extensions 10, 8, 8

a) dips 10, 10, 8
b) kickbacks , 10, 10, 8

a) Cable Curls 10, 10, 8
b) Cable Pressdown 10, 10, 8

10pm
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flax
Fibre Supplement

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Monday February 24, 2003*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
6 oz chicken
bowl of chili 

9pm
a) Squat 11/205, 9/255, 6/285 
b) DB Lunges 10/30, 10/30, 8/ 35

a) Front Squat 12/135, 10/155, 10/155
b) Leg Extension 12/130, 10/140, 10/140

a) SLDL 10/135, 10/135, 10/135
b) Standing Leg curls 10/40, 10/40

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

I know the chili was probably not an optimum choice, but it was good.  I did notice almost immediately a bloated feeling, any ideas on what the cause may be?

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

WTF ....this god damn detour bar is taking over dammit 

....I want one


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Tuesday February 25, 2003*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
10 oz Chicken with Mozz Cheese and Tomato Sauce (had a craving for Chicken Parm, this did the job)
3 cup Spinach

9pm
Chest Workout
a)Incline BB 185/8, 185/7, 165/8 drop 135 to failure
b)Incline Fly 30/10, 30/10, 30/10

a)Flat Bench 205/6, 185/8, 185/7 drop to 135 to failure
b)Flat Fly 35/10/ 35/8, 35/8

a)Pushups 20, 20, 15
b)Pec Dec 100/10, 100/10, 100/10

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Again the same bloat feeling , whether it was caused by the tomato sauce or cheese I am not sure.  You would think I would learn not to eat foods that give me this feeling! 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

I take no responsibilty it is all my wifes fault.  Get this she just ordered 4 more boxes .  Well 1 is going to my father in-law and one to my brother in-law.  That still leaves 2 to try and stay away from.  I asked her to hide the Fuqqing things, but convenience gets the best of me sometimes, weekends are my worst.  Not stuck with a routine!

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

You do realize they're not good for a cut eh? lol


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

I know that is why I am trying to ignore the fact that they are in my house.  I have only eaten them out of convience, when I have nothing planned.  I don't crave them or anything, no addiction yet.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

Just wondering, how important are Carb ups? The reason being is that I don't feel any lack of energy or anything of the sort.  Would there be any poor results from lack of carb ups in this cut?

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6250&highlight=carb+ups



DP


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks DP! I guess I better squeeze one in tommorrow night,  I haven't had one in a while, didn't realize the consequences.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Wednesday Feb 26,2003*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
6 oz Beef
1 cup Mix Veg (onions, Peppers)

10pm
Ice Hockey

1145pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

That is 2 weeks in a row without a beer after hockey.  Once I break down, I start to fall apart.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Thursday Feb 27, 2003*

7am
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
5 oz Artic Char
Mixed Green Salad w/ Raspberry vinegarette dressing

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Friday Feb 28,2003*

7am
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

1030am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

130pm 
Souvlaki 

630pm
10 oz Chicken with Mozz Cheese and Tomato Sauce 
3 cup Spinach

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

Haven't had a chance to squeeze in a good workout in a couple of days, just been crazy at work, and whipped at the end of the day.  I will get a killer back workout in tomorrow

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

3 Shakes and 2 Solids.... Should be the other way around!

Go W/O! 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2003)

Going to workout now!  Yesterday and the day before, was just to crazy, didn't have any time to prepare any meals, so I figured this would be better than nothing!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Saturday March 1,2003*

9am
1 egg Omega 3 
2 egg white
6 oz Chicken Breast

12pm 
Tuna Burger ( 1 egg, garlic, can of tuna)
3 Cups Spinach
1 tbls FO
1 tbls ACV

3pm
Rack Deadlifts 285/10, 285/9, 285/9

a) WG PullDown 170/10, 160/9, 160/9
b) CG Pulldown 150/10, 150/9, 150/9

a) Heavy Bag
b) Bentover Rows 135/10, 135/10, 135/10
c) Dumbell Rows 60/ 10, 60/10, 60/ 9

345pm
2 scoops optimum whey
1 t SF metamucil
Mixed Berries
1 tbls FO

7pm
6 oz Filet Mignon 
2 cup Spinach
1 cup Broccoli
1 tbls Olive oil

10pm
A few Doritos! Whoops



IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Sunday March 2, 2003*

8am

1 Omega 3 egg
2 Egg Whites
6oz Sirloin

1230pm
Beef Wrap
Garden Salad

530pm
10oz Sirloin
Garden Salad

9pm 
Shoulders

W/U Cleans 3 sets bar only

Dumbell Press 10/45, 9/55, 6/65

Lat Raises 3 sets of 10,20,25,20,10   
                 3 sets of 10,20,25,30,25,20,10
   3 reps at each weight no rest

a)Reverse flys 20/10, 20/10, 20/10
b)External Rot 10/10, 10/10. 10/10

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey
1 t SF metamucil
Mixed Berries
1 tbls FO


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, this was the first week I haven't had any change in BW,  I think I really need to get my BF measured again, just gotta find time.  My eating habits are a schedule during the week, it is the weekend that I get thrown a little out of whack!  Should I look at making any changes?

Typical Daily meal includes
7am 
7oz Lean Ground Beef
2 Omega 3 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
Multivitamin

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can Albacore Tuna
3 Cups Spinach
1 tbls Flax Seed oil
1 tbls ACV

4pm 
2 tbls nat pb
1 Cup Celery (Protein Low I know)

6pm
6-10oz Chicken, beef, fish
2 cups Mix Veggies (Peppers, Onions, Brocolli)

1015pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

I usually get in at least 4 litres of water.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

IDF...a couple things

Your meals look better all of the time, but we need daily totals to help you best.  Because of your inconsistant posting, and  business travel.....the w8 stall may be meaningless...

 It's not about bW...your skinfold comments demonstrate that you "Know This"

or

Your metabolism may be acclimating and it's time for a tweak!

If we had 3-5 weeks of totals and posts, we could easily accommodate you....

How about posting totals as a daily  average for the last week...and we will look it over? 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey DP,

I know I fell behind a few weeks with travel, but have been trying to make up for it with more consistent eating habits.  I have noticed some better defenition in chest and shoulder area, but the my gut and legs are still holding alot of fat, although I do notice pants fitting a little better.  Anyway here are my approx daily totals that I have calcuated since I have been regularly posting the last few weeks.

Cals 2247
Fat   111
Carbs 41 (Active Carbs would probably be around 22)
Protein 277

I think I have made drastic improvements in my eating habits, since I first started posting, at least I think the macros look alot better.  I have also missed my carb ups since returning from my travels , but am happy to tell you that I will be carbing up tonite, as I have bought the necessary ingredients .  I figured I would carb up following my larger workouts, which are Legs and Back, they are also parts that I would like to improve the most as well.  Anyway enough jumble, I hope this info helps, I will be keeping my update regular, and have no reason not to be.

Thanks again  

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am just finishing my carb up! 
It sure is alot of food. 
1 large banana
10 oz sweet potato
1 cup veggies
1 tbls butter
1/2 cup steel cut oats (before cooking)? 

is that right with the steel cut oats?
I though I read that you don't need as much with the steel cut oats in comparison to old fashioned?

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey DP,
> 
> I know I fell behind a few weeks with travel, but have been trying to make up for it with more consistent eating habits.  I have noticed some better defenition in chest and shoulder area, but the my gut and legs are still holding alot of fat, although I do notice pants fitting a little better.  Anyway here are my approx daily totals that I have calcuated since I have been regularly posting the last few weeks.
> ...



You have made a lot of progress! 

And your description of the body changes sounds perfect for "continuously making progress" 

Let's try this for 10-14 days , and see if just a macronutrient shift will do the trick....this might actually be slightly less calories per week because of no carb/ups:

300 P 70 C 90 F   2290 caloreis   6 meals

50 P  25 C 15 F
50 P  05 C 15 F (active berries)
50 P  20 C 15 F
50 P  05 C 15 F (active berries)
50 P  10 C 15 F
50 P  00 C 15 F

w8...want to add/change anything? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am just finishing my carb up!
> It sure is alot of food.
> 1 large banana
> ...



You are correct, about 1/2 as much...at your BW that would have been up to 2/3 to 3/4 of a cup!

Water needs to go to 5 L 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

That looks like my carb up last night! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That looks like my carb up last night! lol



Except he used butter, not the forbiden peanut butter ...you were suppose to get 6 0z of SP, not 10, but I let you because you whine so much and watch the clock until carbs, and you're a "Bottomless pit" (you own words)....j/k..sort/of   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _More Pain!_
> 
> The carb-up would be based on body weight, take the last meal only and use approx 1/4 measured before cooking of oatmeal for every 35 pounds of BW, 2 oz of yam per 35 pounds, and 1 oz of banana per 35, also one cup of veggies with 1 TBL butter (all BW's)!
> It's a lot of food, but works great!! Dr. Pain






DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2003)

DP,

Thanks for the advice I will give that a try, it will have to wait until tomorrow as I already have my meals for today. 

Anyway just a quick question,  I know you want me to figure this out for myself, which I will do, but do you have any suggestions for foods to bring up the 20-25 g of carbs during the meals you identified.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Oats (slow cooking), brown rice or Sweet potato for the 25's....spaghetti squash or the active part of more veggies for the 10's....berries for the 5's 

DP


Pre-Emptive  No Cheating  (everybody gets one)


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn this is a bitch to figure out.  I may need some help, any type of protein source fuqqs up the the fat content.  The only one for sure that I can figure out is the protein shakes, I know that is the easy one. Anyway give me a few I will try and post a breakdown this evening!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok here is what I have thought of so far Please help

Meal 1

Ground Chicken
1 egg omega 3
1/4 cup steel cut oats

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
1 tbls flaxoil
Metamucil
Berries

Meal 3
1.5 Tuna
Sweet potato
olive oil

Meal 4

? 

Meal 5
Beef, Chicken or fish
spaghetti squash

Meal 6
2 scoops whey
1 tbls flaxoil

Meals that I listed should fit into the macro breakdown, but I don't think I am getting enough greens in, any suggestions, DP/w8 pretty please!

Thanks for the abundance of knowledge,  I can't thank you enough for what I have learned and plan to learn (was that some pretty good smooching) 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Your welcome! 

Add greens to meals 3 and 5.....up to 4 cups of greens  or 1 to 1.5 cups of veggies..we don't count them.  Asparagus being an exception. 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2003)

DP/w8,  other than that everything else looks ok? Anything you can suggest for meal 4. 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Since you have 3 solids...another shake would be fine.  Solids always come first if/when you can, then shakes!  

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Well, I will change my eating routine starting next week, will have to do a little grocery shopping, and that usually happens on sunday.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Monday March 3,2003*

7am 
2 Whole Omega 3 eggs
3 Egg whites
6.7 oz of Lean ground Beed

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can Albacore Tuna
3 Cups Spinach Salad
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed oil
1 Tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar

230pm 
10 oz Chicken
2 tbls nat pb

630pm 
5 oz Salmon
2 cup Cauliflower

9pm 

Squat 12/205, 10/255, 6/285 

DB Lunges 10/35, 10/35

a) Front Squat 12/135, 10/155, 10/155
b) Leg Extension 12/130, 10/140, 10/140

a) SLDL 10/135, 10/135, 10/135
b) Standing Leg curls 10/40, 10/40

10pm Carb-up
1 large banana
10 oz sweet potato
1 cup veggies
1 tbls butter

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Tuesday March 4*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
1 can of Tuna
3 cups of Spinach
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
1 tbls ACV 

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

7pm
8oz Steak
3 cup Spinach

9pm
Chest Workout
a)Incline BB 185/8, 185/7, 165/8 drop 135 to failure
b)Incline Fly 30/10, 30/10, 30/10

a)Flat Bench 205/6, 185/8, 185/7 drop to 135 to failure
b)Flat Fly 35/10/ 35/8, 35/8

a)Pushups 20, 20, 15
b)Pec Dec 100/10, 100/10, 100/10

10pm
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Wednesday March 5th,2003*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
Work lunch
Grilled Chicken Ceasar Salad

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

8pm Was out to dinner for work Broke down, had a ceasar and a glass of red wine with dinner
8 oz Venison
Mixed veggies (didn't eat carrots)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Your meals are looking better all of the time! 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thursday March 6th,2003*

7am
2 omega 3 eggs 
3 egg whites
7 oz lean ground beef

10am 
2 scoops optimum whey 
1 Tablespoon Flaxseed Oil
Mixed Berries
Fibre Supplement

12pm 
Work Lunch
Grilled Chicken Wrap
w/ Garden Salad

330pm 
2 tbls nat pb
8 oz chicken

8pm (Work Dinner) 
2 Beers 
Small Ceasar Salad
8oz Trout
Mixed Vegies (no carrots)

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks DP, 

Broke down with the Alcohol a little this week, should be OK now that Customer has finished his visit


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks DP,
> 
> Broke down with the Alcohol a little this week, should be OK now that Customer has finished his visit



Damn...must've just been one of those weeks for everyone! lol


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Confession*

Alright, I guess you spoke a little soon about good meals, cause boy did I ever fuqq up today.

Slept in didn't prepare anymeals. 

nibbled on some jube jubes, cause I had nothing else to eat, and then to top it all off ate a Detour Bar. 

Fuq I am an idiot. 

Well tomorrow is a new day.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2003)

*Saturday March 8,2003*

830am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

11am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

2pm
10 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Sweet potato

430pm Shoulders
1) w/u Rotator Cuff

2) DB Shoulder Press 45/10, 50/9, 55/9, 60/8, 65/5 drop 60,55,50,45/4,  

3a) DB Front Raise 40/10, 40/10, 40/9
3b) Lat Raises 20/10, 20/10, 20/10
3c) Reverse Flys 20/12, 20/10, 20/10

4a) BB Shrugs 185/12, 185/12
4b) Seated DB Shrug 60/10, 60/10 

530pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

830
small Ceasar Salad
8 oz Chicken
Brocolli and Peppers

11pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2003)

*Sunday March 9,2003*

830am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

12pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

230pm
8 oz Roast Beef
1/4 cup Sweet potato
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

6pm (ate out at Swiss Shit) 
8 oz Chicken
Garden Salad

9pm Arms

1) CG Bench Press 135/10, 155/9, 175/8, 195/5 drop 175, 155, 135/4 

2a) DB Overhead Ext 50/10, 55/10, 60/9
2b) Rev Grip tri press down 40/10, 40/10, 40/10

3) ez Bar Curl 75/10, 95/8, 115/5, drop set 115,95,75/3

4a) Incline DB Curls 30/10, 30/10, 30/8
4b) BB Curls 95/8, 95/8, 95/7

5a) Cable Curls 60/10, 60/10
5b) Tri Pressdown 90/8, 90/8

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2003)

Quick question about shake prep?I usually make my meals for the day in the morning, the only problem is if I want a shake at around 3ish, will the protein and flax remain stable, if not any remedies? would keeping it refridgerated help?



IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes....keep it cold! 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Monday Mrach 10,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Roast Beef
1/4 cup Sweet potato
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

345pm  
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

7pm
10oz Chicken
1 cup Spaghetti Squash
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newmans own

930pm Legs

1) Squats 205/15, 225/10, 245/10, 265/9, 285/8 tried 305 not going to happen   Dropset to 135 lbs 1-1/4 squat 12 reps

2 DB Lunges 30/10, 35/10, 40/8

3a) Leg Extension  100/20 , 120/18, 120/18
3b) Stand Leg Curl 40/20, 40/20, 40/20

4) SLDL 135/10, 135/10, 135/10

1015pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

I have been able to work alot harder in my workouts since I change my diet Saturday, found I can focus better and work a little harder. Pretty cool, I am happy about the extra effort 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Monday Mrach 10,2003*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 1) Squats 205/15, 225/10, 245/10, 265/9, 285/8 tried 305 not going to happen   Dropset to 135 lbs 1-1/4 squat 12 reps
> 
> ...



Excellent! 

You can make 305, even 315 happen really easily through rep conservation.  I have a post on it somewhere.

135/6-8, 225/6, 275/5, 305/?, 315/?

Is actually less effort than the total of the  w8  X reps that you posted  

DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks DP, I read your post, makes sense.  I assume I would only use the conservation on Fundemental exercises Like Squat, Bench, Deadlift.

Hey tigress glad to see you back again, time to get it back in gear, eh!

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Actually...Ian...it will work for most any lift/exercise that you want to improve  

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Tuesday March 11,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Brown Rice
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
8oz Turkey Breast
1 cup Spaghetti Squash
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newmans own

945pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Wednesday March 12, 2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Sweet Potato
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

630pm
8oz Chicken Breast w/ Montreal Chicken Spice
1 cup Spaghetti Squash
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newmans own

830pm
Chest Workout
1)Incline BB 135/10, 155/6, 175/5, 195/4, 215/4  drop 175/5 to 135/7

2a) DB Press 65/10, 65/10, 65/10
2b) Flat Fly 35/8, 35/8, 35/8

3a)Pushups 20, 20, 15
3b)Pec Dec 130/10, 130/10, 120/10

10pm
Ice Hockey 
1 Lite Beer after the Game

12am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

Still feeling alot more energy since eating change, notice it especially during Hockey. 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Excellent!...any body comp changes?  


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2003)

I was till last night!!   I was starting to notice a little more definition in lower Quads.  During workouts starting to notice more vascularity in arms.  From my gut to my upper legs still needs alot of work, but getting there slowly.

Anyway, last night I stupidly had some whole grain flaxseed bread, that sparked a little carb crave, had two Chocolate chip cookies .  I am telling you bread never again.  I felt like shit last night.  Gut felt fatter than ever, bloated.  Very dissapointing night, but back on the horse this morning, no significant change, only a minute increase in bw from yesterday to today, but I had no workout last night!

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

It's only takes a day or two to get back......but now you know....food is powerful drug! 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh I know it is a powerful drug, trust me I know, I am an addict. 

Just a question.  I have been pretty happy with most of my workouts, feel like I am making progress with them.  The only one I feel like I am lacking is Back, mind you Back is proably my least favorite part to get psyched up for!

Any suggestions!

Thanks
IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Make it your most favorite, even if you are lying to yourself.

As a cyclist/runner....I hated hills.....one day...I'm doing hill repeats with a top female moutain biker, but she was out of shape....so about the 4th hill...she's coughing, gagging, on the verge of heaving...and she smiles and says:


"Gotta Love these hills, they make you Stronger!"

From that day on, I attacked hills and became a better climber...same thing with my shoulders and BB...use to be my weakest part.....now one of my strongest

Point is......change your tude...ATTACK YOUR WEAKNESSES! 

DP

"You gotta Love these hills, they make you Stronger".....


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Thursday March 13,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Sweet Potato
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
8oz Chicken Breast on Flax 2 slices of Flaxseed whole grain Bread

Somewhere in here fuqqed up and had 2 chocolate chip cookies

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Friday March 14,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1215pm
Souvlaki

4pm 
8 oz lean ground chicken

530pm Back
1) WG pullups 10,8,8

2) BB Row  115/14, 135/10, 155/5, 175/5, 195/4 dropset to 155/4 to 115/8

3a) One-arm pulldowns 60/12, 70/10, 80/9
3b) DB Row 60/10, 60/10, 60/10

730pm
10oz Sirloin
1 cup Green Beans
2 cups Garden Salad
1 tbls Newmans own

11pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

Tried to get pysched up for back workout! A little better than usual , but I just find it hard as I don't get that pump from the blood flow like every other muscle group.  However I will conquer this. 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

Good....music helps btw...

OK, Lack of blood flow usually means poor contractions...I see this commonly...esp with trainers and trainer/clients

Do this for me........drop your head forward and do say an isometric seated row......back bends forward, chin tucks, arms come back...no real contraction

Now, lift your head..arch your back, throw the chest out and forward and DO NOT MOVE  from this position, perform the same row, elbows coming back near the sides (unless your lats are in the way)...and pull back hard enough to pinch your scapula together

World of difference RIGHT? 

Here is the kicker....do this for me......every exercise.....do 10, 8, 6-8 failure, and then 18-25 reps (lighter, but as heavy as you can to get the reps (...Then let me know..K? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2003)

One more thing...watch in the gym...even people that start out w/good form....drop their head and slightly round their backs at the end of the movement...DO NOT DO THAT! 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks DP will try that next round, and your damn right music helps, I don't think I could keep my head in the game without some tunes blaring!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Saturday March 15,2003*

830am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
10 oz Chicken

1145am
1) w/u Rotator Cuff

2) DB Shoulder Press 45/10, 50/9, 55/9, 60/8, 65/5 drop 60,55,50,45/4, 

3a) DB Front Raise 40/10, 40/10, 40/9
3b) Lat Raises 20/10, 20/10, 20/10
3c) Reverse Flys 20/12, 20/10, 20/10

4) Upright Cable Rows 70/10, 80/9, 80/9

5a) BB Shrugs 185/12, 185/12
5b) Seated DB Shrug 60/10, 60/10 

12pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

3pm
1.5 cans of Tuna
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's Own  OV
A couple of cookies (was a little pissed off at body composition results, emotions took over, realize now probably not the best way to vent

545pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free


730pm
10oz Chicken
2 cups Garden Salad
1 tbls Newmans own
1 cup Sweet Potato

11pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

Well in general a good workout, things went well till I got my body composition done , but I correct my meals for the rest of the day 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Sunday March 16,2003*

830am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

1115am Arms

1) CG Bench Press 135/10, 155/9, 175/6, 195/1 drop 175, 155, 135/4 

2a) DB Overhead Ext 60/10, 60/10, 60/9
2b) Rev Grip tri press down 50/9, 50/80, 50/8

3) ez Bar Curl 75/10, 95/8, 115/5, drop set 115,95,75/3

4a) Incline DB Curls 30/10, 30/10, 30/8
4b) BB Curls 95/8, 65/10, 65/10

5a) Cable Curls 60/10, 60/10
5b) Tri Pressdown 90/8, 90/8

12pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

330pm
1 Slice of Pizza
6 Chicken Wings
Ceasar Salad
I know pretty shitty meal, didn't organize my meals properly around my nephew's birthday party.  One good thing I fought off the urge of alcohol especially after reading that post in the Diet/Nutrition Section yesterday morn. 

7pm 
Chicken Pita w/ Hot peppers, onions
Chicken Garden Salad


1030pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

Well not a great eating day, but were not all perfect.  I will try and be quite strict this week to make up for this weekends faults.
Workout didn't push as much weight as I did my previous workout, still felt pretty good afterwards. 

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

You've been pretty good lately...stay strong!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks w8, no worries here!  I gotta vision!

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Monday March 17th,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Irish oats
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
10oz Pork Loin
1/4 cup Brown Rice
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newmans own

930pm Legs

1) Squats 205/15, 225/10, 245/10, 265/9, 305/5, 325/2 (kinda cheated but oh well)  Dropset to 205 lbs 1-1/4 squat 8 reps

2) DB Lunges 35/10, 40/10, 45/8

3) Leg Extension 120/17 , 140/13, 200/3 drop, 160/5, Drop 120/8, drop 70/12

4) Stand Leg Curl 40/20, 50/10, 50/20

1015pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

Sweet Bejesus!  I don't know where I got all that energy, but it was an awesome leg workout, wish I had that energy yesterday. Not bad eats, maybe a few to many carbs late in the day. 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2003)

I am beat today.  My legs have a constant tingling in them from my workout yesterday.  I didn't sleep well, because of the effort in such a late workout.  I am going to push back my schedule a day, as I am just too drained to do my chest workout today.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Tuesday March 18,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Brown Rice
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
10oz Chicken w/Skin
2 cups Spinach/Garden
1 tbls Newmans own

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

I am beat going to bed after my protein shake.

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 20, 2003)

*Wednesday March 19,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Brown Rice
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

630pm
Fuqqin missed this meal, just rushed! 

730pm
Chest Workout
1)Incline BB 135/10, 155/6, 175/5, 195/4, 225/1  drop 175/5 to 135/7

2a) DB Press 65/10, 65/10, 65/10
2b) Flat Fly 35/8, 35/8, 35/8

830pm
Ice Hockey 

12am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

Well I missed a meal today, fuq!  Rushed, through a workout, Fuq Fuq And had a shitty hockey game Fuq Fuq Fuq!! 

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Thursday March 20,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Irish Oats
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
8oz Chicken 
4 Tbls Tomato Sauce
Mozzeralla Cheese
2 cups Spinach/Garden
1 tbls Newmans own

11pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Friday March 21,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
That is it, yes I know!

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

7pm
Mixed Green Salad
Vinegarette Dressing
8 oz Beef loin
1 cup Asparagus

930pm

1) NG Pull ups 8, 8, 6

2) WG Pulldowns 90/10, 110/10, 130/10, 150/8, 170/5 drop 130/5 drop 90/10

3a) Bentover BB Row 135/10, 135/10, 135/10
3b) DB Rows 65/9, 65/8, 65/8

4) Seat Goodmornings Bar/12, 65/10, 85/10

11pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

OK Back workout, still not where I would like it to be, but improving,  Screwed up meal 3 a little, but not the end of the world!
IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2003)

Just an update on how I feel!

Well all week I feel like my body is flat, compared to last week where I was maintaining a constant feeling of being pumped.  I look OK in the mirror, other than I my gut of course, but it is a little demoralizing getting this feeling 

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

Unfortunately this is sometimes the feeling and the blah of cutting.  It doesn't happen all the time but you get use to it when it does.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Saturday March 22,2003*

830am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

12pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

345pm
1) w/u Rotator Cuff

2) DB Shoulder Press 45/10, 50/9, 55/9, 60/8, 65/6 drop 55/5,,45/7 

3a) DB Front Raise 40/10, 40/10, 40/9
3b) Lat Raises 20/10, 20/10, 20/10
3c) Reverse Flys 20/12, 20/10, 20/10

4) Seated BB Press bar/50

I had to stop I was Starving! 

500pm
8 oz Beef Loin


730pm I decided to give myself a little gift 
1 lb Mussels
10oz Tilapia
2 cups Broccoli
A beer and two glasses of Red Wine 

12am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Problem??*

Ok, this is not the most pleasant topic to post, but here it goes.  

I have started to notice the last couple of days that I am becoming more constipated,  I supplement with psyllium (metamucil sugar free) with my protein shakes.  I eat veggies, mainly spinach in meals 3 and 5.  Flaxseed oil 3 times a day, has dietary fibre, and so does the oatmeal and brown rice.  I realize that higher protein diets can have this effect, but I am a little uncomfortable right now.  

Any suggestions or should I have any concerns? 

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Drink enough water 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2003)

I generally get in 4-6 litres a day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Doesn't make sense then...try to relax 


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2003)

*Sunday March 24,2003*

1030am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

130pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

530pm
8 oz Sirloin Steak
Garden Salad

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF

Whoops!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Monday March 24,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Irish Oats
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
8oz Filet
2 cups Cauliflower

915pm Arms

1) CG Bench 135/10, 155/10, 175/5, 195/5, 215/2 drop 175/4, 135/7

2) DB OH Exten. 45/12, 55/10, 65/10

3) Dips 3 sets BW

4a) Cable Pressdown 70/10, 90/10, 90/10
4b) DB Kickbacks 20/10, 20/10, 20/10

5) EZ Curl 75/10, 95/5, 115/4 drop 75/8

6) Concen DB Curls 25/10, 30/10, 35/8

7a) Cable Curls 60/10, 70/10, 80/10
7b) DB Curls 45/8, 45/8, 45/7

8) BB Curls Bar x 35

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Tuesday March 25,2003*

7am
3/4 cup old fashioned oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

1030am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1245pm
12 oz Chicken
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

445pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

730pm
7oz Chicken
Greek Salad w/ a little titziki (sp?)

10pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
metamucil sugar free

IDF

Just bought a scale, to try and get some actual measurements of food I was consuming, found out what I thought was around 8- 10 oz of chicken was actually 12+ oz


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Wednesday March 26,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Irish Oats
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

7pm Had a craving
9oz chicken
Whole Grain Flax Bread
Mozzerella Cheese
Tomato Saure

830pm Legs

930pm Legs

1) Squats 205/15, 245/10, 285/5, 315/4 Drop set to 205 lbs deep 8 reps

2) DB Lunges 35/10, 40/10,

3) Leg Extension 120/17 , 140/13

4) Stand Leg Curl 40/20, 50/10

10pm Ice Hockey

12am 2 Coors light

Ok I was fried after my hockey game, didn't help that I did the leg workout before,  my whole body was sore, even though I only did a half hour workout

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Thursday March 27,2003*

7am
1/4 cup irish oats (Pre-cooked)
8 oz lean ground beef

945am
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil

1230pm
8 oz Chicken
1/4 cup Sweet Potato
2 cups Spinach
1 tbls Newman's own oil and Vinegar

4pm 
2 scoops Optimum Whey
Mixed Berries
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

630pm
Got home from work, fell asleep, was beat from the night before (hockey)  I like my sleep, 5 hours just doesn't cut it for me.
Anyway missed meal 5 and workout because of this.

10 pm
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flaxseed oil
Metamucil sugar free

IDF

Oh yeah I just found out I have a business trip to Virginia this week, I leave Wednesday and come back friday.  I should be able to behave for that long.  I am going to look for the nature's plus Vitamin and mineral supplements


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

I haven't been to their website for a while, but it may list stores and save you some time 

Be consistent! 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah it does list stores, already ahead of the game on that one.  I am going to try to be as good as possible next week, at least it is only a short time that I have to work with.

I have a quick question though, as time goes along should I not be getting hungry.  I usually just eat every 2.5 -3.5 hours just because I am supposed to.  I am still noticing some weight loss, but shouldn't I have a hungry feeling on a cut a couple of hours after a meal. j/c


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

YES, you should be hungry...sometimes for the first 20 minutes after you eat, until the fat hits tha saiety centers...and then as early as 45-75 minutes later

Try to lower your portions by say 20% every other meal for a few days and see what happens! :??  ( <---what the hell is that)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Monday April 7,2003*

Well, I am finally back, I leave for a few days and the ground is covered with an ice rink.  I was stranded in Virginia for a few days, which wasn't a big deal, but didn't help with the meals. My meals were alright last week, but I was only able to get in 3  meals a day as I was at a job sight.

I am thinking of changing things around a bit and going to a 3 day split. instead of a 5 day split.

It will look like this 

1)Chest/Back
2)Shoulder/ Arms
3)Legs

Mon  1)
Tues 2)
Wed Off
Thur 3)
Fri    1)
Sat  Off
Sun  2)

And so on...

Anyway let me know your thoughts,  I was doing a split like this last year and thought I made more progress during a cut, so I would like to try this route again.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

You can still do a 5 day split with 2 on and 1 off! 
I personally don't like 3 day splits. 


If you like it, that is what's important! 
JMHO

DP


----------

